# What is it?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I already know and should be easy.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like the top of a vacuum breaker.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its a ballcock for a one piece toilet.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Going to rebuild it today,


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Its a ballcock for a one piece toilet.


Wall mount to be exact.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgaps electronic flushvalve was hard...I had 15 computers running image searches on that one


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Does the ballcock use a leather gasket on the plunger to stop it from squirting out the top?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure I have not got into the repair parts yet, I try not to open a repair package until I'm on site, fear of loosing a part in the process, you know how that can be.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not sure I have not got into the repair parts yet, I try not to open a repair package until I'm on site, fear of loosing a part in the process, you know how that can be.


been there done that... then you have to re-order cuz you've been a bonehead and can't remember what you did with that one screw...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a Case valve like that on a toilet that I tossed about two years ago. I'd had it for 30 years and had to rebuild it once. The parts cost more than I could buy another toilet for and I decided I'd never do it again. I replaced it with a Toto. Seems like the toilet was a Briggs one-piece.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Does the ballcock use a leather gasket on the plunger to stop it from squirting out the top?



No all gaskets were rubber except the cap gasket.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

boy, that's a blast from the past. when valves were valves and men were men :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea for sure...

I bet there are a whole bunch of plumbers here that have never seen a Case toilet.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I bet there are a whole bunch of plumbers here that have never seen a Case toilet.


That's a funky lookin thing. You're right, I've never seen one. Are they still made, or is it ancient? Looks like a modern Olsonite seat tho (haven't seen one in years - all we see is Bemis these days).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That is ancient technology Futz!:laughing:
We are talking late 1920's - early 1930's there...
For the one in that picture...

And yes we still get calls to rebuild them...

Actually Case toilets are pretty good toilets,
They worked well and flushed well and the parts are built like a brick **** house.
Case was bought by Briggs in 1960 or so I think and that ended their run...
I'm not 100% sure i got that right...
I wasn't working on them then....
I was just learning how to use them!:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Does the ballcock use a leather gasket on the plunger to stop it from squirting out the top?



I still have some of those leather "gaskets" in my faucet box !! Man that brought on a flashback !!!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great old stools.

We run into a few of those #50's and the later 62-8 a year here. Most people replace the stool sehn they find out what it will cost to repair.

I can never turn out the nylon seat in the pictured #50. I take a small screwdriver, heat it up hot and melt the seat in two. Anyone got a better way of getting them out?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The seat I used was brass that came with the rebuild kit.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Colgar, you can use the largest screw driver you can fit in there. I like a nice big Craftsman with the square shank. I get the tip nice and hot and push it into the seat and let it melt its way down then use a cresent wrench to turn the screw driver and break that nylon/plastic seat free.

I've rebuilt lots and lots of those old Case 50 ballcocks and they are good and well built. There is a company in FL that bought the rights from Briggs to reproduce parts for these old ballcocks. Don't go changing them out. Do a search. The prices for parts have come way down in the last few years on these parts.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea for sure...
> 
> I bet there are a whole bunch of plumbers here that have never seen a Case toilet.


Old style Kidney Shaped with #41 ballcock.

Case, IMHO is the best water closet ever made and the way they were designed if they did get stopped up they would very seldom overflow.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You get busted for those around here Too!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

yea. looks like someone is doing some brewing. actually more like a still


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> yea. looks like someone is doing some brewing. actually more like a still


Bingo!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KilkenX (Nov 25, 2020)

Redwood said:


> Yea for sure...
> 
> I bet there are a whole bunch of plumbers here that have never seen a Case toilet.


almost looks like kohler low-boy except for the tank having that weird bend.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Ron said:


> I already know and should be easy.


Haha! We still make complete brass fill valves. Case, Burlington, Scoville.....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the master.. love u bro! LONG GONE THOUGH


----------

